# Help save our world with seabed clean-ups



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It seems to be up to private enterprise to clean up our world's seabeds. I'm all for it, since the governments aka taxpayers aren't willing to do it. And furthermore, I think these private enterprises should be 100% finders keepers.

The latest episode involves Amazon's Jeff Bezos. He's willing to salvage Apollo 11 F-1 rockets.
So, there you have it, folks. Buy Amazon product (and others), and help save our world.:tiphat:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/29/bezos_salvage_apollo11_rocket/


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I will if they give me that rocket.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Now if we could only get more corporate heads to clean up their toxic waste sites, we'd be making some progress. BP gonna clean up their oil and put it in a museum?


----------

